# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ΑΓΩΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ...

## olga_soul

Οι περισσότεροι που γνωρίζω ότι βρίσκονται σε αγωγή είτε για κατάθλιψη, είτε για αγοραφοβία, είτε για άλλες ψυχολογικές διαταραχές , παρόλο που γενικά αποφεύγουν τα σκληρά ποτά...αρκετές φορές είτε σε έξοδο, είτε σε κοινωνικές υποχρεώσεις, είτε για χαλάρωση όλο και πίνουν κάτι παραπάνω (έστω και μπύρα πχ). 
Παρόλο που άλλοι θα ρωτούσαν αν κάνει κάτι τέτοιο καταστροφή στην όποια αγωγή, εγώ μάλλον θα ρωτήσω κάτι αντίθετο..... Συμβαίνει χρόνια αγωγή με κάποιο αντικαταθλιπτικό, ή κάποιο φάρμακο κατά των φοβιών να καλλιεργεί επιθυμία ή σταδιακή εξάρτηση σε αλκοόλ ακόμα και σε αυτούς που καταναλώνουν μικρές ποσότητες??? 
Διάβασα μιαν αναφορά στο internet η οποία μου δημιούργησε απορίες....

Εγώ πάλι από την πλευρά μου ανέκαθεν πέραν των προβλημάτων μου σκληρά ποτά δεν μπορώ γενικά να πιώ γιατί τα απεχθάνομαι ......αλλά την κρύα Heineken μου σαν αμαρτία μου θα το πω....τη θέλω τη ρουφιάνα ιδιαίτερα το καλοκαίρι....

----------


## alex30

Μάλλον Όλγα δεν κατανόησες το άρθο που πουθενά δεν αναφέρει για φάρμακα. Αν ανέφερε για φάρμακα δικαιολογημένα θα μας έβαζες σε σκέψεις για το αν μπορούν όπως λες να μας οδηγήσουν στο αλκόολ.

----------


## olga_soul

Αλέξη μου την αναφορά αυτή τη διάβασα σε κάποιο από τα πολλά επιστημονικά sites που διαβάζω και δυστυχώς δεν συγκράτησα σε ποιό από όλα το είδα, παρά μόνο το ότι μου έμεινε ο προβληματισμός...
Ίσως δεν κατάλαβες τί ανέφερα....Όχι ότι η αγωγή η ίδια δημιουργεί τάση για αλκοολισμό....... Το επιστημονικό άρθρο έλεγε ότι άτομα που πίνουν αλκοόλ κατά τη διάρκεια αγωγής ακόμα και χρόνιας για ψυχολογικές διαταραχές είναι ικανά να επιτείνουν την επιθυμία και την σταδιακή εξάρτηση απο αλκοόλ σε μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες με την πάροδο του χρόνου..... 
Εκεί στάθηκα για το άν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο...δεδομένου ότι όλοι πίνουμε το κάτι τοις μας.....
Μην ξεχνάς ότι και εγώ είμαι σε χρόνια αγωγή.........και τα πίνω τα μπυρόνια μου.......αλλιώς δεν θα έδινα σημασία στο άρθρο......

----------


## alex30

> _Originally posted by olga_soul_
> Συμβαίνει χρόνια αγωγή με κάποιο αντικαταθλιπτικό, ή κάποιο φάρμακο κατά των φοβιών να καλλιεργεί επιθυμία ή σταδιακή εξάρτηση σε αλκοόλ ακόμα και σε αυτούς που καταναλώνουν μικρές ποσότητες??? 
> Διάβασα μιαν αναφορά στο internet η οποία μου δημιούργησε απορίες....


Στην αρχή αναφέρεσαι στα φάρμακα αν μπορεί να οδηγήσουν στην επιθυμία για αλκοόλ. Δεν το κατάλαβα καλά αυτό; Η αναφορά που διάβασες στο ιντερνετ σου δημιούργησε απορίες για τα φάρμακα και τη συμβολή τους στον αλκοολισμό. Η ερώτηση που κάνεις αφορά ξεκάθαρα τα φάρμακα. Και εδώ ίσως λάθος το κατάλαβα.




> _Originally posted by olga_soul_
> Ίσως δεν κατάλαβες τί ανέφερα....Όχι ότι η αγωγή η ίδια δημιουργεί τάση για αλκοολισμό.......


Μετά λες ότι η ίδια η αγωγή δε δημιουργεί τάση για αλκοολισμό!!! Αν δε δημιουργεί η αγωγή τάση για αλκοολισμό γιατί αναφέρεσαι στα φάρμακα τότε στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά σου; Κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να δημιουργήσει εσφαλμένες εντυπώσεις.




> _Originally posted by olga_soul_
> Το επιστημονικό άρθρο έλεγε ότι άτομα που πίνουν αλκοόλ κατά τη διάρκεια αγωγής ακόμα και χρόνιας για ψυχολογικές διαταραχές είναι ικανά να επιτείνουν την επιθυμία και την σταδιακή εξάρτηση απο αλκοόλ σε μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες με την πάροδο του χρόνου.....


Το άρθρο που επικαλέσαι δεν αναφέρει πουθενά για υπαιτιότητα των φαρμάκων για να σου δημιουργηθεί η απορία μήπως συμβάλουν στον αλκοολισμο όσων τα χρησιμοποιούν τα φάρμακα. \"Τα άτομα είναι ικανά να επιτείνουν αναφέρει το άρθρο\" και όχι τα φάρμακα. Το αναφέρει λοιπόν ξεκάθαρα το άρθρο ότι τα άτομα οδηγούνται στον αλκοολισμό χωρίς να γίνεται ουδεμία αναφορά σε υπαιτιότητα φαρμάκων για την ψυχική υγεία. 

Ίσως Όλγα μου να μην κατανόησες το άθρο.
Υ.Γ.
Αντί να κάνω edit το τελευταίο post έκανα το δεύτερο. Δεν ήταν εσκεμένο όμως το τελευταίο με τα qoutes που έχει δείχνει τι έχει γράψει όλγα οπότε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να φαίνεται ότι απαντάς σε κάτι που δεν γράφτηκε.

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Ρε Όλγα μας έκοψες τις σοκολάτες.
Και την μπυρίτσα ρε γαμώτο?

----------


## olga_soul

Αλέξη μου ειλικρινά βρε παιδί δεν καταλαβαίνω τί είναι αυτό που δεν έχεις κατανοήσει στον προβληματισμό που μου δημιουργήθηκε μετά την ανάγνωση του άρθρου και υποβάλεσαι σε επαναλήψεις φράσεών μου.....Ας το πω λοιπόν ακόμα πιο απλά...

Το σχετικό άρθρο όπως ήδη ανέφερα δεν έλεγε ότι χρόνιες αγωγές για κατάθλιψη, αγοραφοβίες κτλ οδηγούν τον ασθενή σε κατάχρηση αλκοόλ (οπότε ποιός ο προβληματισμός σου περί αυτούσιας αγωγής? δεν κατάλαβα ειλικρινά...). Ανέφερα πουθενά ότι η αγωγή για ψυχολογικές διαραραχές οδηγούν σε αλκοολισμό? (μην τρελαθούμε τώρα....)

Ανέφεραν ότι άτομα που βρίσκονται σε χρόνια αγωγή για τέτοιες ψυχολογικές διαταραχές και &lt;&lt;παράλληλα καταναλώνουν σχετικά αυξημένες ποσότητες αλκοόλ&gt;&gt;, είναι δυνατόν να επεκτύνουν σταδιακά την εξάρτηση από αλκοόλ... ( Τα χάπια λοιπόν όχι αυτόνομα σαν αγωγή!!!! αλλά με παράλληλη λήψη αλκοόλ!) Διαχώρισέ το λοιπόν για να το καταλάβεις...........Με απασχόλησε μόνο η βασική ουσία......αν δηλαδή ένα άτομο που κάνει χρόνια λήψη αντικαταθλιπτικών και συναφή φαρμάκων και παράλληλα καταναλώνει σχετικά μέτριες ποσότητες αλκοόλ - τότε και μόνο τότε αν η αγωγή όντως είναι ικανή εξαιτίας μιας άλλης χημείας που μπορεί οργανικά να καλλιεργείται να επιτύνει την επιθυμία για σταδιακή αύξηση αλκοόλ.....???? 
ʼλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο........... Το θέμα μου λοιπόν είναι όχι η αγωγή --- αλλά η αγωγή και το αλκοόλ ως αλληλεπίδραση ιδιαίτερα αν η τελευταία μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε νέες εξαρτήσεις... 

Λυπάμαι αλλά πιο αναλυτική δεν μπορώ να γίνω και δεδομένου ότι όντως κατάλαβα πολύ καλά το τι έγραφε η σχετική αναφορά, παραμένει ο προβληματισμός μου αυτούσιος μιας και όπως ανέφερα τις μπυρίτσες μου τις πίνω...;)

Μιχάλη μου τί να πω......και εγώ σε αναζήτηση είμαι για να μάθω και άλλες πληροφορίες επί του θέματος και σε άλλες πηγές. ʼλλωστε η αγωγή μου σε συνάρτηση με το αλκοόλ πάντα με προβλημάτιζε και καλό είναι να ψάξουμε την αλήθεια μέσα από τις επιστημονικές έρευνες.

----------


## alex30

> _Originally posted by olga_soul_
> Συμβαίνει χρόνια αγωγή με κάποιο αντικαταθλιπτικό, ή κάποιο φάρμακο κατά των φοβιών να καλλιεργεί επιθυμία ή σταδιακή εξάρτηση σε αλκοόλ ακόμα και σε αυτούς που καταναλώνουν μικρές ποσότητες??? 
> Διάβασα μιαν αναφορά στο internet η οποία μου δημιούργησε απορίες....


Ακριβώς Όλγα για να μην τρελαθούμε ας θυμάσαι και λίγο τι γράφεις και να μην το ξεπερνάς στα ψηλά. Ρωτάς αν τα φάρμακα μπορούν να οδηγήσουν στον αλκοολισμο. Από κάτω καπάκι λες για μια αναφορά που σου δημιουργησε απορίες.....Απορίες σχετικά με τι να υποθέσω όταν μιλάς για χάπια και αλκοολισμό; Εγώ σου φταίω που δεν είσαι ξεκάθαρη; Όταν μιλάς για φάρμακα και αλκοολισμό και μετά μιλάς για αναφορά από το Ίντερνετ (χωρίς να αναφέρεις τι λέει η αναφορά αυτή) που θα πάει το μυαλό όποιου διαβάζει το άρθρο; Αν δεν ξέρεις τις απορίες σου να τις εκφράζεις με σαφήνεια δεν φταίνει οι υπόλοιποι!!

----------


## olga_soul

Αλέξη μου σαφέστατη ήμουν για τον προβληματισμό μου και παραμένει ώς έχει ...λυπάμαι αν δεν τον έχεις καταλάβει στην ουσία του και δεν έχω να αναφέρω κάτι επιπρόσθετο ή διαφορετικό πέραν των όσων έχω ήδη πει...
Δεν περνάω τίποτα στα ψηλά...το αντίθετο μάλλον επιθυμώ να φτάσω στο βάθος της αλήθειας....... Όπως και για πολλά άλλα πράγματα.....
Το βασικό θέμα της απορίας μου μετά την αναφορά , είναι η αλληλεπίδραση αλκοόλ με χρόνια λήψη αντικαταθλιπτικών και φαρμάκων κατά φοβιών - όποια και αν είναι αυτή ...Αν έχει όντως αποδεδειγμένες αρνητικές διαστάσεις γιατί να μην το γνωρίζω, μιας και με αφορά άμεσα και ίσως αφορά και άλλους εδώ? 
Τί το περίεργο βρήκες σε αυτό? Οι απορίες που έθεσα ήταν ξεκάθαρες, αλλά αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν τις κατάλαβες ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να τις εκφράσω πιο απλά...λυπάμαι...... Αυτές δε, πέραν της αναφοράς ,κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να καλλιεργούνταν και ίσως ήδη μπορεί να απασχολούν αρκετούς εδώ και να μην έχουν εξωτερικευτεί γραπτώς. Το να εκφράζουμε τους όποιους προβληματισμούς μας εδώ με αφορμή κάτι που μελετήσαμε στον διεθνή ερευνητικό χώρο και μας καλλιέργησε απορίες που μπορούμε κάλλιστα να μοιραστούμε μιας και άλλοι μπορεί να έχουν περισσότερες γνώσεις επί του θέματος ρίχνωντας άπλετο φως, δεν πρέπει να αποτελεί σημείο σύγκρουσης!
Αν εσύ ενοχλήθηκες από αυτό λυπάμαι μιας και δεν το είχα σκοπό. :(
Αυτό όμως δεν μπορεί δυστυχώς να μου αφαιρέσει το δικαίωμα της απορίας που έχω και ειλικρινά περιμένω από όλα τα μέλη και τους ειδικούς του χώρου να μου απαντήσουν στο θέμα αυτό.....
ʼλλωστε πέραν από την όποια αντιπαράθεση είχαμε Αλέξη μου (χωρίς παρεξήγηση ευελπιστώ...) θά\'θελα ειλικρινά να έχω μια πιο επιστημονική προσέγγιση του θέματος από όποιον νομίζει ότι υπάρχει κάτι πιο αντράνταχτο που θα υπερτερεί της αναφοράς στο θέμα.

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ:) Όλγα

----------


## alex30

Λυπάμαι Όλγα μου που τον αντίλογο από την πλευρά μου τον εξέλαβες ως αντιπαράθεση. Ίσως ξέχασες ότι τα κίνητρα αυτού του αντίλογου είναι η φαρμακευτική αγωγή που ακολουθώ. Μιας και θες και από άλλους να καταθέσουν τις απόψεις τους για το θέμα δε θα συνεχίσω να γράφω στα ποστς σου μιας και μπορεί να τα εκλάβεις αρνητικά τα όσα παραθέτω ελπίζοντας την ίδια γραμμή να ακολουθήσεις και εσύ στα δικά μου posts. 
Φιλάκια πολλά
Αλέξης

----------


## olga_soul

Όχι Αλεξούκο μου κακώς το έλαβες έτσι το όλο θέμα.:) 
Όταν μίλησα για αντιπαράθεση εννοούσα ιδεολογική και μόνο αυτό! ʼλλωστε δεν έχω κάτι να χωρίσω μαζί σου βρε? Μάλλον κοινά λόγο πάθησης μας ενώνουν, παρά μας χωρίζουν...;) Ξεκόλλα!!! :):)
Εκεί μάλλον πόνταρα όταν έθεσα τον προβληματισμό μου.....Οι όποιες επιστημονικές θέσεις προκύψουν είτε είναι αρνητικές ,είτε είναι θετικές ειλικρινά θα ήθελα να τις ξέρω!!!! Ακόμα και εγώ που είμαι 8 χρόνια σε αγωγή seroxat και απολαμβάνω τα μπυρόνια μου!;)

Τέλος στα δικά σου posts , όπως και σε πολλών άλλων εδώ δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε συμφωνία απόψεων σε όλα.... Κάθε ένας έχει τη δική του πρισματική ιδεολογία βρε! Καλό είναι όποια γνώμη και αν παραθέτουμε να συνεχίζουμε να μιλάμε ανοιχτά! Εγώ πάντως από εσένα δεν έχω παρεξηγηθεί και στο λέω στα ίσια! :)
Το αν θα συμμετέχουμε ή όχι σε όλα τα posts μελλών σίγουρα δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι τα το κάνουμε!
Κατανόησα τους προβληματισμούς σου σχετικά με το θέμα μου, όπως επίσης θα κατανοήσω χωρίς παρεξήγηση και την αποχή σου σε αυτό αν νομίζεις ότι δεν μπορείς για δικούς σου προσωπικούς λόγους να συμμετάσχεις στην όποια μελλοντική του επιμέρους γνωσιακή ανάπτυξη!!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ και περιμένω τη δημιουργική σου παρουσία σε πολλά άλλα θέματα!:)

----------


## Mοναξιά

> Συμβαίνει χρόνια αγωγή με κάποιο αντικαταθλιπτικό, ή κάποιο φάρμακο κατά των φοβιών να καλλιεργεί επιθυμία ή σταδιακή εξάρτηση σε αλκοόλ ακόμα και σε αυτούς που καταναλώνουν μικρές ποσότητες??? 
> Διάβασα μιαν αναφορά στο internet η οποία μου δημιούργησε απορίες....


Μια προσωπικότητα με έντονη τάση να κάνει χρήση ναρκωτικών ή αλκοόλ, αναγνωρίζεται πολύ εύκολα καθώς εχει συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστικά. Φαντασία, ανάγκη για μητρική ζεστασιά, τάσεις φυγής, καλλιτεχνικές έντονες ανησυχίες, γοητεία από κάθε τι decadance κλπ κλπ. Ο γιατρός που θα συνταγογραφήσει βενζοδιαζεπίνες σε τέτοια προσωπικότητα, για μένα είναι εγκληματίας σκιτζής γιατί ενεργοποιεί το \"κέντρο\" της προσωπικότητας που υπό κανονικές συνθήκες είναι κοιμισμένο. Οι βενζοδιαζεπίνες δεν είναι βέβαια αντικαταθλιπτικά, αλλά η επίδρασή τους είναι αντικαταθλιπτική εφόσον προκαλούν ψυχική ευφορία και εθισμό. \'Οταν παίρνεις χάπια που εθίζουν, τότε είναι πολύ εύκολο να τα μπλέκεις με αλκοόλ ή να αρχίσεις να πίνεις όταν διακόψεις τη λήψη των βενζοδιαζεπινών (ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΙΣΧΥΡΗ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ). Ο αθλητισμός και τα πνευματικά - καλλιτεχνικά ενδιαφέροντα είναι η μόνη λύση για να στηριχθεί ο άνθρωπος στα πόδια του χωρίς τεχνητά αντικαταθλιπτικά δεκανίκια. Επίσης το σεξ που είναι το πρώτο φάρμακο κατά της κατάθλιψης. Αν πληρώναμε τακτικότερα πόρνες, οι ψυχίατροι και οι σεξολόγοι θα έμεναν χωρίς δουλειά. Πίνω που και που ένα ποτήρι, αλλά αν δεν έχω στο σπίτι δεν πίνω κι ούτε το αναζητώ. Το αλκοόλ παρά το ότι είμαι προσωπικότητα με ροπή προς τον εθισμό, δεν με έθισε ποτέ ούτε μου προκάλεσε πρόβλημα. Ενώ χάπια και μάλιστα με συνταγή μου προκάλεσαν παλιά σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα. Επίσης πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να πίνουμε με μέτρο, όπως και είμαι ενάντια στην αντικαπνιστική εκστρατεία. Η καταπίεση των \"μικρών αθώων νευρώσεων\" είναι καταστροφική και πιστεύω μεθοδευμένη από το σύστημα.

----------


## Kassi

Ε όχι και μεθοδευμένη από το σύστημα η αντικαπνιστική εκστρατεία.....Ενα σύστημα που ζει από τον \"καπνό\".

----------


## Kassi

Μακάρι όλες οι μεθοδεύσεις να ήταν σαν αυτή της αντικαπνιστικής εκστρατείας...

----------


## Mοναξιά

\'\'\'Αγιος ο καπνός\'\' που λέει και το βιβλίο. Προτιμώ να πάω από καρκίνο παρά να πεθάνω έγκλειστος σε μια κλινική τρελλαμένος από αυτούς που βάλθηκαν να με \'\'θεραπεύσουν\'\' από τις εξαρτήσεις και τις \'\'διαστροφές\'\' μου. Απελευθερωθείτε και θα δείτε πόσο ευτυχισμένοι θα είστε. Ξαφνικά θυμήθηκαν ότι το κάπνισμα σκοτώνει, λες και είναι το μόνο. Τα τρόφιμα σκοτώνουν, τα φάρμακα σκοτώνουν, οι γονείς σκοτώνουν, το σύστημα σκοτώνει. Δεν είδα ποτέ να ανδρώνεται ξανά ένα κίνημα αντιψυχιατρικής παρόμοιο μ\'αυτό της δεκαετίας του 60΄. Τα είπε όλα ο Lang και ο Cooper. Ψαχτείτε και αμφισβητήστε ακόμα και τον ίδιο τον εαυτό σας σαν αρχαίοι σοφιστές. Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά \'Αρη και θέλουν να σε καταπιέσουν και να σε μάθουν να πειθαρχείς, αυτός είναι ο στόχος τους.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Mοναξιά_
> \'\'\'Αγιος ο καπνός\'\' που λέει και το βιβλίο. Προτιμώ να πάω από καρκίνο παρά να πεθάνω έγκλειστος σε μια κλινική τρελλαμένος από αυτούς που βάλθηκαν να με \'\'θεραπεύσουν\'\' από τις εξαρτήσεις και τις \'\'διαστροφές\'\' μου. Απελευθερωθείτε και θα δείτε πόσο ευτυχισμένοι θα είστε. Ξαφνικά θυμήθηκαν ότι το κάπνισμα σκοτώνει, λες και είναι το μόνο. Τα τρόφιμα σκοτώνουν, τα φάρμακα σκοτώνουν, οι γονείς σκοτώνουν, το σύστημα σκοτώνει. Δεν είδα ποτέ να ανδρώνεται ξανά ένα κίνημα αντιψυχιατρικής παρόμοιο μ\'αυτό της δεκαετίας του 60΄. Τα είπε όλα ο Lang και ο Cooper. Ψαχτείτε και αμφισβητήστε ακόμα και τον ίδιο τον εαυτό σας σαν αρχαίοι σοφιστές. Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά \'Αρη και θέλουν να σε καταπιέσουν και να σε μάθουν να πειθαρχείς, αυτός είναι ο στόχος τους.



Μοναξιά αν σκεφτείς πόσοι άνθρωποι προσπαθούν ανεπιτυχώς εν τέλει να κλείσουν τους άλλους σε καλούπια και να τους φέρουν στα μέτρα τους τότε ένα σύστημα ανθρώπων σίγουρα το κάνει......Το μόνο μου σχόλιο είναι ότι θα προτιμούσα η μόνη μου εξάρτηση να είναι η αγάπη μου για τους γύρω,τον εαυτό μου και την ζωή μου.......

----------


## melita

Εγώ το μόνο που γνωρίζω είναι οτι γενικά με την λήψη αντικαταθλιπτικων και άλλων(πχ xanax) καλό θα ήταν να αποφεύγεται η χρήση αλκοόλ γιατί μπορεί να \"κάνεις κεφάλι\" ή να σου αυξυθεί η υπνηλία. Κάτι άλλο δεν γνωρίζω

----------

